# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  ВСЕМ У КОГО ПРОБЛЕМЫ С КРЯКОМ

## PASAHAKA

ВОТ ССЫЛКА НА ЭМУЛЬ http://dump.ru/file/5452788
ВОТ И ПАРОЛЬ- ru-board
внутри есть readme все просто там

----------

Albi (10.11.2011), kotenk@ (15.11.2011), NataZ (10.11.2011)

----------


## vovchicnn

*PASAHAKA*, тебе хочется, чтобы этот форум неприятности поймал? Такую хрень ВНАГЛУЮ не развешивай! Хочь, я тебе скину универсальное ломалово? Только на форуме этим не свети.

----------



----------


## slava_r

> *PASAHAKA*, тебе хочется, чтобы этот форум неприятности поймал? Такую хрень ВНАГЛУЮ не развешивай! Хочь, я тебе скину универсальное ломалово? Только на форуме этим не свети.


Скинь мне пожалуйста на slava_r84@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## PASAHAKA

давай гляну KONTERCOM@yandex.ru

----------


## АлександрМ

> ВОТ ССЫЛКА НА ЭМУЛЬ http://dump.ru/file/5452788
> ВОТ И ПАРОЛЬ- ru-board
> внутри есть readme все просто там


Попробовал на backbas.dll. Ругается File open error
В чем дело?

----------


## lsd_777

*vovchicnn*, скинь мне на проверочку andrey_revda@mail.ru

----------


## PASAHAKA

> Попробовал на backbas.dll. Ругается File open error
> В чем дело?


А программа на момент взлома закрыта была?

----------


## АлександрМ

ДА. закрыта. ПРОБОВАЛ еще скриптом из соседней ветки пропатчить эту длл. тоже ругается Не удается записатьфайл

----------


## PASAHAKA

Версия платформы какую хош крякнуть? А антивирус стоит? Попробуй выключить. попробуй переустановить платформу еще разок полностью согласившись со всем что предоставляет установка

----------


## LSV79

Останови службу "Агент 1С" и будет тебе счастье

----------


## АлександрМ

А сегодня с утра все успешно пропатчилось и работает.
Спасибо PASAHAKA

----------


## дАмир

Народ.... умоляю помогите мне .....дайте ссылку на эмуль1с 8.2.14 или 15((( не могу нигде найти...везде присылают то вирусы то архивы которые взломать не получается.  если есть какие нить предложения напишите пожалуйста... islamov-damir@mail.ru/////////мне дали  3 дня если не успею выкинут с работы... ключ просто сломал((((заранее спс

----------


## bulaevd

Добрый день, очень нужна ломалка для 8.2. На работе переходим на 8-ку с 7-ки, надо дома поставить покопаться.... (bulaevd@yandex.ru)

----------

kotenk@ (15.11.2011)

----------


## xvalerax

скиньте мне тоже плиз
onlyread@gmail.com

----------


## PASAHAKA

> Народ.... умоляю помогите мне .....дайте ссылку на эмуль1с 8.2.14 или 15((( не могу нигде найти...везде присылают то вирусы то архивы которые взломать не получается.  если есть какие нить предложения напишите пожалуйста... islamov-damir@mail.ru/////////мне дали  3 дня если не успею выкинут с работы... ключ просто сломал((((заранее спс


Ламалка в верху темы качайте. Пробовал для 8.2.14.528 все работает

---------- Post added at 23:18 ---------- Previous post was at 23:17 ----------




> Добрый день, очень нужна ломалка для 8.2. На работе переходим на 8-ку с 7-ки, надо дома поставить покопаться.... (bulaevd@yandex.ru)


В начале темы есть ссылка

----------

bulaevd (10.11.2011)

----------


## atef

если еще актуально то и мне скиньте eugeney@mail333.com

----------


## дАмир

Слууушай.....не работает ссылка пищет что не найден или не существует......   в чем проблемаИ?почему так?(((

----------


## artgen

Еще раз переустановил платформу 8.2.14.528(64-битная версия), указываю путь к файлу backbas.dll
Пишет: "Can not find source bytes"! =(

----------


## bulaevd

*PASAHAKA*, Огромное спасибо!!! Все заработало!!!

----------


## PASAHAKA

> Слууушай.....не работает ссылка пищет что не найден или не существует......   в чем проблемаИ?почему так?(((


все работает только что проверял  пробуй еще

---------- Post added at 12:58 ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 ----------




> Еще раз переустановил платформу 8.2.14.528(64-битная версия), указываю путь к файлу backbas.dll
> Пишет: "Can not find source bytes"! =(


посмотри антивирусник не блокирует

----------


## acolic

а как с одновременной работой 2 конфигураций?

----------


## PASAHAKA

использовать хранилище конфигураций

----------


## vovchicnn

*PASAHAKA*, Ты себе сделал? Молодец! Есть желание - дальше делись. Сделай так, чтобы на меня ссылки не было. Запомни: я не только не торгую, я являюсь противником всякой подобной ссылочной ХУЙНИ! Я торгую только собственными разработками, к этому привлекаю посредников: посреднику 30 - 50 % от моей цены. Это уже лучше, чем на любом другом сайте. 
Да, забыл, нарушителей наказываю... Не я, мне некогда этой хернёй заниматься, есть адреса, которые этим и зарабатывают.

----------


## NataZ

Зачем ругаетесь прилюдно? Если накипело - ругайтесь в личку...

----------


## PASAHAKA

> *PASAHAKA*, Ты себе сделал? Молодец! Есть желание - дальше делись. Сделай так, чтобы на меня ссылки не было. Запомни: я не только не торгую, я являюсь противником всякой подобной ссылочной ХУЙНИ! Я торгую только собственными разработками, к этому привлекаю посредников: посреднику 30 - 50 % от моей цены. Это уже лучше, чем на любом другом сайте. 
> Да, забыл, нарушителей наказываю... Не я, мне некогда этой хернёй заниматься, есть адреса, которые этим и зарабатывают.


Это о чем хотя бы

---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------

По просьбе vovchicnn ссылка на скачивание закрыта, обращайтесь к vovchicnn

---------- Post added at 12:38 ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 ----------

Тема закрыта!!!

----------

